# 0 to 60 times - TT / TTS / TTRS



## nsj_tts (Jun 11, 2014)

Hi all,

I know this will have been covered before, but the search seems to not find exactly what I'm looking for.

I'm interested in knowing the 0-60 times for all TT's, especially the TTRS. Autotrader seems to have 4.3s and 4.5s for TTRS S Tronic (not the plus) sporadically, and I was wondering how to find out which one my car fits into?

Also, I'm aware that different websites all report different figures for the same car, so it would be good to stick to just one. Which is the most reliable do you think? I tend to use Autotrader just because it makes it easy to reference when searching for a car.

Audi TT 0 to 60 times (from www.zeroto60times.com/vehicle-make/audi-0-60-mph-times)
Not sure if these are manual or S Tronic.

MK2
2000 Audi TT Quattro Roadster 0-60 mph 6.1 | Quarter mile 14.6 
2000 Audi TT 0-60 mph 6.9 | Quarter mile 15.4 
2003 Audi TT 3.2 Quattro Car 0-60 mph 6.2 | Quarter mile 14.5 
2003 Audi TT 1.8 Quattro 0-60 mph 7.2 | Quarter mile 15.5 
2006 Audi TT Roadster 2.0T 0-60 mph 6.6 
2006 Audi TT 2.0T 0-60 mph 6.3 
2008 Audi TT TDI Quattro 0-60 mph 7.4 
2008 Audi TT 3.2 Quattro 0-60 mph 5.7 | Quarter mile 14.3 
2010 Audi TT Roadster 2.0 0-60 mph 6.1 | Quarter mile 14.8 
2010 Audi TT 0-60 mph 5.8 | Quarter mile 14.5 
2012 Audi TT 1.8 Sport 0-60 mph 7.1 
2009 Audi TTS (Turbo Charged & Intercooled) 0-60 mph 4.8 
2009 Audi TTS 0-60 mph 5.0 2010 Audi TTS Coupe 0-60 mph 4.8 
2010 Audi TTS Roadster 0-60 mph 5.0 
2009 Audi TTRS Roadster 0-60 mph 4.6 
2009 Audi TTRS Coupe 0-60 mph 4.5 
2012 Audi TTRS 0-60 mph 3.5 | Quarter mile 11.9

MK3
2016 Audi TT Coupe 0-60 mph 5.2
2016 Audi TTS Coupe 0-60 mph 4.5

Thanks


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

TT RS+ S tronic standard (winter tyres 2degC ambient)










TT RS+ S tronic stage2 upgrade (summer tyres 15degC ambient)


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

Ttrs manual 4.6


----------



## Dalloway (May 5, 2015)

2.0TFSI Manual - 6 seconds flat.

Then to 100mph in 10. I wasn't counting, fiancées dad had the timer!


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

A 2.0 would be more like 14 seconds to 100. 10 to 100 is around the best time that has been posted for a manual tt rs to 100


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Probably also depends how good you are.

Most quoted 0-60 times are on a track with one of Stigs' mates driving. If you did the times they quote, unless talented you'd be going through tyres and other mechnical parts too quickly.


----------



## Warranty_Void (Aug 12, 2014)

For the manual tt's have another 0 to 60 time that doesn't destroy the clutch or gearbox :mrgreen:


----------



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

2ltr stronic facelift 5.6


----------



## temporarychicken (Oct 16, 2012)

My 3.2 s-tronic has launch control, but I haven't used it yet. I need to get a 0-60 measuring app installed first...!


----------



## TTaRSe (Aug 24, 2014)

I've just bought the original EVO test of the manual TTRS and 0-60 is 4.4 with "difficult" gear changes.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

migzy said:


> 2ltr stronic facelift 5.6


That seems a little optimistic tbh.


----------



## jake-c (Jun 2, 2010)

How about adding all tt's? Where's the V6?


----------



## Real Thing (Nov 2, 2011)

nsj_tts said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I know this will have been covered before, but the search seems to not find exactly what I'm looking for.
> 
> ...


Fairest Comparison if your only comparing the TT is to look for the manufactures figures although you will probably find the time is for 0-62mph (0-100kph) which looking at the autotrader TT-RS numbers is what Audi quote for the 0-100kph.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

There's also differences of a few tenths between coupe and roadster variants due to drag and weight.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

My TTRS s-tronic, Stock with passenger, toyo proxies.









My TTRS s-tronic, APR Stage 1 with passenger, toyo proxies.


----------



## Graham'sTT (Dec 6, 2014)

Templar said:


> There's also differences of a few tenths between coupe and roadster variants due to drag and weight.


... and also, surely, 2WD v Quattro due to weight (-) and improved traction (+), and 200 PS and 211 PS 2.0 litre engines?


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Impressive figures...the T5 unit is a strong engine.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Graham'sTT said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > There's also differences of a few tenths between coupe and roadster variants due to drag and weight.
> ...


Probably also depends if full or near empty fuel tank, new v part worn tyres, chubby or skinny driver, etc. too many variables really...

Good luck getting table filled in.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm assuming the OP is after benchmark figures I.e as supplied by the factory in stock format plus driver and X amount of fuel ?


----------



## Snappy79 (Dec 23, 2012)

TTRS Stronic Stock - 0-62mph, 4,2 s


----------



## Aoon_M (Aug 10, 2014)

TTS DSG Stage 2 3.48 seconds 0-60


----------



## Skygod (Mar 1, 2012)

For continuity it has to be manufacturer quoted.

With the best will in the world you'd like to think Audi would test at the same location and with as few variables as possible (tyres, atmospheric and windspeed/direction conditions aside) or at least average the time against multiple tests in all conditions.


----------



## Real Thing (Nov 2, 2011)

Not under the same test conditions but comprehensive list here:
http://www.zeroto60times.com/


----------



## nsj_tts (Jun 11, 2014)

Good points all round. Also need to consider 2WD vs Quattro and coupe vs roadster as some of you mentioned.

I didn't realise Autotrader was 0-62mph (0-100kph).

http://www.zeroto60times.com/ is useful too I've used it before.


----------



## Anyone_for_TT? (Apr 18, 2017)

Sorry to resurrect an old thread, but I thought it'd be better than starting another one.

How is it that quoted figures for 0-60 are SO different between official and real world?

I can understand if official figures are faster, but for them to be slower makes no sense. Like official MPG figures are a lie btu in a bad way, this seems to be in a good way. What??

0-60s above for the stock TTRS are MUCH faster than what is quoted, and that's with passengers etc.

Why?

Is everyone using mega-octane fuel or something?


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

depends who is driving what, where, when and how. The factory figures are 0-62 not 0-60


----------



## Anyone_for_TT? (Apr 18, 2017)

ashfinlayson said:


> depends who is driving what, where, when and how. The factory figures are 0-62 not 0-60


Yeah 0-62 makes a slight difference I guess but not the sorts of figures we're seeing.

What - the numbers differ for stock cars. Presumably 98 octane fuel or even worse. No more than 1 driver usually but some in this thread give amazing numbers even with a passenger. To my knowledge Audi would also use stock, one driver, 98 octane fuel. So nothing worse.

Where and when - so air temp could make a difference as could humidity and altitude and slope. Do the many people quoting faster figures do it at grossly different altitude etc. I doubt it. The only thing I can think of is slope. People may be doing it slightly down hill I guess as a perfectly flat road is hard to come by.

How - Audi quote stronic with LC. Can't really do much different there except not do it right so be slower. And surely for manual they'd be using the best drivers who know the cars well. So again i cant see them messing that up.

I wonder if they try to be conservative with cars like TTRS so as not to reduce R8 sales, or some other reason like sales laws or tax or something. Just seems odd to me to be so different official V real world figures.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

From what I have read in the past both the bhp and 0-60 figures are often underestimated. No personal experience but have seen it mentioned often enough and posts where peoples cars have exceeded the manufacturer quoted bhp/torque figures on the RR prior to being mapped.


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

> 2012 Audi TTRS 0-60 mph 3.5 | Quarter mile 11.9


Really? Typo surely?


----------



## RT4 (Feb 8, 2017)

ADB said:


> > 2012 Audi TTRS 0-60 mph 3.5 | Quarter mile 11.9
> 
> 
> Really? Typo surely?


I was wondering the same thing. That seams way too fast.

What are most people with a stage 2+ TTS running?


----------



## C00P5TT5 (Jul 10, 2016)

Oh god not another speed post :-|

Be prepared for PC Martin F to wade in and insult you with name calling !....protect your ip addresses people.

Sorry hoggy couldn't resist


----------

